# sigma 4A



## Lackey (Nov 3, 2009)

does anyone know where i can get a sigma 4a in ontario. i have the rubi ti-66 but i dont like it as much. any help would be appreciated. thanks


----------



## angus242 (Oct 20, 2007)

Try here:

http://www.toolacademy.com/index.html


----------



## Lackey (Nov 3, 2009)

thanks for the link angus, they have the 3C which is almost exactly the same as the 4A


----------



## iHandy (Oct 10, 2007)

angus242 said:


> Try here:
> 
> http://www.toolacademy.com/index.html


Hey, that's where I got my (5 series) Sigma from too. I love cutting tiles with that thing!


----------



## Paulie (Feb 11, 2009)

Once ya get one your hooked.:laughing:


----------



## PrecisionFloors (Jan 24, 2006)

paulie said:


> Once ya get one your hooked.:laughing:


Agreed :thumbsup: Love mine. Best cutter I've ever used by far.


----------



## Lackey (Nov 3, 2009)

I ended up getting the sigma 3C. i had the 4A awhile ago but sold it to try the rubi, and i hate the rubi so i wanted my sigma back. im never letting this one go.


----------



## Keeyter (Sep 18, 2010)

I have a Raimondi 20 or 24. It just sits in the garage since i don't use it much, actually I used it once. Any takers.


----------

